# New owner of a boat!



## iamwhatiam (Apr 6, 2019)

Welp, bought a little sailboat today. Puget sound boat punks, another boat has joined the Armada! 1988 Catalina 22. Decided to get a smaller boat to learn on.


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 6, 2019)

That's the size I'm looking at for first time boating & living. Please let us know how it works for you!


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Apr 6, 2019)

Congratulations! Fair winds to the Armada!


----------



## Dameon (Apr 6, 2019)

Oof! You're going to find that size mighty hard to live on, especially in the PNW


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 6, 2019)

Dameon said:


> Oof! You're going to find that size mighty hard to live on, especially in the PNW


 won't be living on it full time. But yeah ...can always get a bigger boat down the road. No Regerts!


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 6, 2019)

cool, man, congrats!!


----------



## CrowTheBard (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks awesome man! Congrats!
Where’s it located? When ya headed to the islands? 

Cheers
Crow


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 13, 2019)

CrowTheBard said:


> Looks awesome man! Congrats!
> Where’s it located? When ya headed to the islands?
> Cheers
> Crow


In Bellingham. It's still at the sellers house on a trailer. Got to wax the sides of the boat before putting it in the water, and waiting for the weather to cooperate. Going to keep it in a slip in B-ham for this season and figure out next year if I want to keep it somewhere else. Hoping to do some trips beginning in a couple weeks. Sucia Island looks interesting. Have any other recommendations of places you like? Bought a chart book for all of the San Juan islands the other day...been having fun looking at that.

I also need to figure out a dinghy situation quick before i do any overnight trips or longer. Something my dog won't puncture and is big enough yet small enough to stow on a 22 foot boat. Any recs on that?


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 13, 2019)

Reading about the thing you want to do is frustrating. This came in the mail to me this week.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 13, 2019)

MetalBryan said:


> Reading about the thing you want to do is frustrating. This came in the mail to me this week.


Chapman's is fucking incredible. We have the same book except a slightly older edition


----------



## Dameon (Apr 13, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> I also need to figure out a dinghy situation quick before i do any overnight trips or longer. Something my dog won't puncture and is big enough yet small enough to stow on a 22 foot boat. Any recs on that?


You can usually pick up an Avon inflatable for cheap. Inflatable may sound bad for use with a dog, but they're extremely durable; I used an Avon as my tender for years with my dog, and she never created a hole in it. An Avon inflatable makes a good tender for a small boat, because it's light and you can deflate it and stow it inside while you're sailing. They're also fairly easy to repair compared to something made out of fiberglass or wood.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 13, 2019)

Dameon said:


> You can usually pick up an Avon inflatable for cheap. Inflatable may sound bad for use with a dog, but they're extremely durable; I used an Avon as my tender for years with my dog, and she never created a hole in it. An Avon inflatable makes a good tender for a small boat, because it's light and you can deflate it and stow it inside while you're sailing. They're also fairly easy to repair compared to something made out of fiberglass or wood.


did you have one with a rigid bottom? or was it air filled floor? did you lay down carpet for the bottom or anything?


----------



## Dameon (Apr 13, 2019)

No rigid bottom, just a rubber floor, but the rubber that marine inflatables are made of is super durable. I didn't lay down anything, typically.


----------



## Wombat Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> won't be living on it full time. But yeah ...can always get a bigger boat down the road. No Regerts!


 i trade u for the lil one when u get a big one!


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 15, 2019)

I like the idea of StP users learning to sail and then trading their first rig to another StP prospect. That's gotta be the best way to build the punk navy.


----------



## CrowTheBard (Apr 29, 2019)

Dude! Congrats!
Let’s plan a meet up at Cypress island sometime soonish. It’s about half way between Bham and Lopez Island, so a pretty central meet up place, and it’s supposed to be super rad with a few great anchorages. I haven’t been there yet myself, but lots of my friends have and say it’s a must see place.

Anyways, congrats again, let’s get in touch soon and do some sailing!

Cheers,
Crow the Bard


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 6, 2019)

OP, thats really cool man, nice boat & good job.. you got your boat license? been driving boats for a while? Theres a youtube channel or two iv been checking out a bit, these people travelling around with boats an stuff maybe you may b interested.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSnwORddxZG1SyB8lSxWQGg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZdQjaSoLjIzFnWsDQOv4ww


----------



## G0PN1KB0T (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful boat! My father had a Cat 30 when I was child. I loved the thing! We now have a Coronado 25. Fun little thing. We are planning on changing the through hull soon! It's going to be a great project. I hope you have fun!


----------



## souslespaves (Nov 5, 2020)

love this! congrats!


----------

